# Burn, May obedience/protection



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The weather finally has turned a corner here, so we've gotten some consistent training outside. I am so happy with how my Burn is coming along. He'll be a year old on the 14th, and he's so fun to work with already, I am really excited to see how this all comes together in the next few years. 






We are lucky to have a member in our group who is a professional photographer. He takes absolutely amazing pictures!
(Yes, he's wearing electric in obedience now, but we're not using it yet)

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Burn, May training by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! :grin2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful dog, beautiful pictures!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice! Doing very solid work! Well done! Congrats!


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice. Great pics and work there. Hats off.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

@GatorDog Wonderful! What a pleasure to watch. What will make you decide to use the ecollar?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Gorgeous pictures - I think you're gonna have an exciting year ahead!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

gsdluvr said:


> @GatorDog Wonderful! What a pleasure to watch. What will make you decide to use the ecollar?


I will introduce it for corrections once I'm ready to begin proofing his commands for precision. He's still mostly learning, so for now he just wears it to be comfortable in it.


----------



## JFza11 (May 4, 2017)

Love your videos! Such a an inspiration for myself to go train even though I just started my IPO journey.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

The still photo of him and you in the bark and hold is powerful.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Who ever did the protection filming did a boss job. Even with max trying to get his butt in every shot!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful dog-awesome shots


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

very nice indeed!


----------

